# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những hình ảnh cực hài trong mùa hè

## Hong_Linh

*Những hình ảnh bắt gặp trên bãi biển vào mùa hè khiến bạn phải phì cười vì sự ngộ nghĩnh của nó.* 
 
 
Khám xét không đúng chỗ

 
Mấy khi được xõa

 
Quái vật từ đáy biển

 
Tôi không nhìn thấy gì đâu nhé

 
Cá mập lên bờ

 
Cướp ngày

 
Đậu nhầm chỗ

 
Ối mẹ ơi, sợ quá

 
Phơi bụng

 
Không phải ai hở cũng đẹp

 
Khách không mời

 
Lại đây xem, có gì nè.

 ​  * Dori*  ​

----------

